# 15 jours de prison



## Delbos47 (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voulais vous signaler la mésaventure qui vient de m'arriver avec mon identifiant Apple. Pour télécharger une application sur l'App Store, on me demande de saisir mon identifiant Apple. Normal. Sauf que je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis longtemps, et je l'ai oublié. Au bout de 3 tentatives, on m'annonce que mon compte est bloqué et que je ne pourrai réinitialiser le mot de passe qu'au bout de 24 heures. J'effectue une nouvelle tentative en allant sur iforgot, puis dans les réglages de mes préférences systèmes comme on me l'indique sur le site support Apple. Même réponse. J'appelle l'assistance où l'on me dit, ne vous inquiétez pas, vous allez recevoir dans 24 H un mail ou un SMS. 72 heures plus tard, pas de message. Je rappelle l'assistance ou la téléconseillère me dit qu'on va réinitialiser le mot de passe ensemble. Et là, stupeur, j'apprends que mon compte est encore bloqué pendant 12 jours !!!!! Je suis donc privé d'accès à mon compte Apple pendant 15 jours tout ça parce que j'ai oublié mon mot de passe !!! C'est complètement dingue car sur n'importe quel site ou application, il faut deux minutes pour le réinitialiser. En guide d'explication, l'assistance me répond que c'est le système qui est conçu comme ça, et qu'ils ne peuvent rien y faire. C'est quoi la prochaine étape : Apple va nous mettre en prison si on oublie son mot de passe ?


----------

